
Nancy Drew in Starlight - how-about-this
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/10/14/nancy-drew-in-starlight/
======
tatx
Growing up I read a lot of the Nancy Drew books that my sister would borrow
from the library and her friends. I got hooked on reading because of these
books. Short and fast paced, I generally liked them better than the Hardy
Boys. Being a guy though, and out of the fear of being ostracized out of my
already small all-male friend circle, I had to read them in secret and
couldn't discuss anything related to the stories or the characters with my
friends :)

